#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  How the rich park their car in Singapore.

## ch1ldofthemoon

Hamilton Scotts Residence, one of Singapore's most coveted address only a select few can ever call home. An iconic apartment that welcomes your arrival with your own car porch in the sky. A residence of distinction that invites you to lounge in the subtleties of sublime luxury. And a space that has been meticulously designed around you, and more importantly, the things that matter most to you.

----------


## Bettyboo

That's fuked up...

----------


## Mid

youtube.com


Vid url's with the word feature within them , DO NOT EMBED .

----------


## taxexile

wonder why the driver cant stay in the car until it's parked outside the apartment.

----------


## Mr Lick

The rich have to park their own cars? Whatever next?

----------


## Looper

> wonder why the driver cant stay in the car until it's parked outside the apartment.


That would be way more cool and funky and also you would not have to share tainted air with commoners and tradesmen in the pedestrian elevator!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> wonder why the driver cant stay in the car until it's parked outside the apartment.
> 
> 
> That would be way more cool and funky and also you would not have to share tainted air with commoners and tradesmen in the pedestrian elevator!


Can you imagine these rich Singaporean types, if they are anything at all like the rich sino-Thais, they'd just push down on the wrong pedal at the wrong time, likely while doing a selfie, and be straight outta that glass lift at the 30th floor... I'd like to see that...  :Smile:

----------


## crocman

So if the lift stuffs up, he has to take the bus like the rest of us.

That sucks. :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

Not many know how to safely park their vehicle, I ALWAYS back in and drive out ,its far more safely than backing out on to a road were your vision may well  be obscured ,I find that most ex HGV drivers in the UK do the same as you have to engage reverse gear whatever the circumstance's  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

Looks a bit slow. There could a problem around 10am each day as the wealth managers queue up to get out.

----------


## Troy

> The rich have to park their own cars? Whatever next?


The rich have to drive their own cars as well? Strange world!... :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Can you imagine these rich Singaporean types, if they are anything at all like the rich sino-Thais, they'd just push down on the wrong pedal at the wrong time, likely while doing a selfie, and be straight outta that glass lift at the 30th floor... I'd like to see that...


They are nothing like them.They are really smart.....  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

It appears that the rich are not very popular with some members in this forum , of course the cause of this dislike could not possibly be just sheer envy could it :rofl:

----------


## helge

It's the decadence, Piwi

----------


## piwanoi

> It's the decadence, Piwi


  Yeah I suppose you are right Helge , he should live in some dingy tin shack like many within 100 metres of me  ,go to work on a moped ,and sell "big issue"and give all his hard earned dough to the paupers of this world , just like all the other self made multimillionaires do :Smile: .

----------


## stickmansucks

So cute <3

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> wonder why the driver cant stay in the car until it's parked outside the apartment.
> 
> 
> That would be way more cool and funky and also you would not have to share tainted air with commoners and tradesmen in the pedestrian elevator!


  Just how do you ascertain the guy in question is not a tradesman?, because he's somehow successful and rich ? its quite a simple question ,or do you think any one entering into a trade is wasting their time and will finish up on Social security or Welfare as the Americans call it . :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^Actually he could be a tradie. They charge $100 just to rock up these days any actual work is extra.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^Actually he could be a tradie. They charge $100 just to rock up these days any actual work is extra.


   Could be? the simple answer is no one really knows what the guy does for a job , the only thing certain is that looking at his pad and his car is that whatever he does he's highly successful at it .just who the fuck does he think he is for having the sheer audacity to want to better his standard of living when all the world knows what we want is more failures who are solely dependent on handouts from the working taxpayer to fund their pitiful lifestyle's :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and before anyone accuses me of starting this bollocks about the rich ,I would suggest you read your own posts first :rofl:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Not many know how to safely park their vehicle, I ALWAYS back in and drive out ,its far more safely than backing out


Well if your not a good driver that makes sence   :Smile:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

my butler parks his Lambo in a gaff like that

----------


## dirk diggler

You should move in with your butler, he's robbing you!

----------


## malcy

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> Not many know how to safely park their vehicle, I ALWAYS back in and drive out ,its far more safely than backing out
> 
> 
> 
> Well if your not a good driver that makes sence


Yeah can't stand those twitchy drivers who take about 20 minutes to reverse into a space that anyone with an ounce of driving ability could have just pulled into in one smooth move .

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


 Have you ever tried backing out onto to a busy road with a 36ft tandem axle articulated truck ? :Smile:

----------


## helge

> Originally Posted by helge
> 
> 
> It's the decadence, Piwi
> 
> 
>   Yeah I suppose you are right Helge , he should live in some dingy tin shack like many within 100 metres of me  ,go to work on a moped ,and sell "big issue"and give all his hard earned dough to the paupers of this world , just like all the other self made multimillionaires do.


Eh ?  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

Malcy, Suppose its his own driveway to his house ?, the driveway which leads directly onto a busy road? and may I draw your attention to article 200 and 201 https://www.gov.uk/using-the-road-15...ing-200-to-203

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by helge
> ...


  Yeah its a crime to be rich and successful ,did'nt ya know? look at the rich Kunt  Man U's Wayne Rooney ,he's worth 50 million quid and making 20 million a year ,he's got a big fancy 3 million quid pad plus a mansion in Barbados , and drives round in  flashy car's , his wife too has her own business and is making mega bucks in the bargain ,if he was my son I would be terrible ashamed of him for reaching the very pinnacle of his chosen profession and all the riches that go with it  :smiley laughing:  Wayne Rooney Net Worth | Celebrity Net Worth

----------


## justme2017

It does look like a bit of a pain. Presumably these are his weekend toys and he has a RR or something in the regular lot with a driver on call. Driving a Lambo to work is a bit ostentatious. 

I think the point of not being in the car is it takes awhile so you send it up and down at your convenience.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Not many know how to safely park their vehicle, I ALWAYS back in and drive out ,its far more safely than backing out on to a road were your vision may well  be obscured ,I find that most ex HGV drivers in the UK do the same as you have to engage reverse gear whatever the circumstance's


I park the way my wife tells me. I know nothing about spirits and such...

----------


## fishlocker

> That's fuked up...




Yes the wheels on the wrong side!

----------


## Cujo

What's fucked up is necrothreading a 2 1/2 year old thread.

----------


## Klondyke

I park like this, it so easy...

----------


## Iceman123

Yep, you're right at the forefront of technology, been available for about 11 years.

Please tell me you don't drive a Skoda.
 ::chitown::

----------


## Klondyke

> Please tell me you don't drive a Skoda.


Yes, I do. However, it has only 7 automatic gears and only 9 air-bags (so far not checked them out).

----------

